# Fun Dog, Lurcher, Terrier and Gun Dog Show



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Ashfields Carriage Driving and Country Fair 7/8 May

Sounds like this is going to be one for your diaries, they have fundog classes, gundog classes, terrier and lurcher classes and you can show puppies from 4 months so ideal for those with young dogs who need the practise :001_smile:
We have 3 Lurcher's so will be enjoying the Lurcher classes and have never been to carriage driving before so this will be an all new experience :blink:
Trade, craft and food stands are also on site so plenty to keep you busy all day!
Here's a link to the web site
Premier League Horse Driving Trials & Country Fair

Hope to meet some of you there


----------



## morganstar (Apr 14, 2011)

Where going to this one, don't suppose you know what the rest of the shows going to be like. Ive heard that Richard Curtis is doing a display can't wait.


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

There is so much going on at Ashfields to be honest!
Alongside the Carriage Driving Championship events and dog show classes, there are two central arena falconry displays, gun dog display by the 'A' panel kennel club judge Adrian Slater, K92000 dog display team, Richard Curtis heel work to music/freestyle display, Crufts Freestyle Winner 2006 and 2010, ferret display and Pony Club!!
Plenty for everyone amongst all that I think :001_smile:


----------



## morganstar (Apr 14, 2011)

Heres a list of the fundog classes
FAMILY FUN DOG SHOW


The fun show is open to everybody with any breed of dog

1.	Junior handler 10 years old and under
2.	Junior handler over 10 years old
3.	Any variety, any breed puppy 6 months and under
4.	Any variety, any breed puppy over 6 months up to 12 months
5.	Any variety, any breed sapling over 12 months up to 18 months
6.	Prettiest bitch
7.	Most handsome dog
8.	Dog with most appealing eyes
9.	Best Pedigree
10.	Best Crossbreed
11.	Best Running Type
12.	Best Terrier
13.	Best Gun Type
14.	Best Rescue
15.	Best Veteran (7 years +)
16.	Most character or attitude
17.	Best condition
18.	Best pair
19.	Dog the judge would most like to take home
20.	Any dog who hasnt won a rosette today

Winners of classes 3-20 go into championship


----------



## Doohan (Apr 15, 2011)

morganstar said:


> Where going to this one, don't suppose you know what the rest of the shows going to be like. Ive heard that Richard Curtis is doing a display can't wait.


I'm coming all the way down from Scotland for this one. Will there be a bar or do I need to bring my own. Who else is camping?


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

There is a 'back to school' disco so I would assume there will be a bar but I always take some of my own supplies


----------



## Doohan (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool I'll bring a plentiful supply just in case you guys run out of drink :nono:


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Good one :001_smile:
We are also off to Selby this weekend, 22nd-25th, never been before but found out Bob Hogg Sheepdogs is doing a display and actor Jeff Hordley aka 'Cain Dingle' is making an appearance so should be good fun as well as 'four'!! yes 'four' consecutive days of dog showing, racing and simulated coursing


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Had an excellent weekend at Selby. Hoping Ashfields is going to be even better


----------



## webley (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking forward to Ashfields, looks like a great family friendly (including the four legged members) event.
Anyone got prices? Address? Or even an events programme??
Cheers


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

webley said:


> Looking forward to Ashfields, looks like a great family friendly (including the four legged members) event.
> Anyone got prices? Address? Or even an events programme??
> Cheers


It is to be held at Ashfields Polo and Carriage Park, Great Canfield, Essex CM6 1JU. 9am to 5pm. Ticket prices are £10, accompanied under 13's free, which is my favourite bit as I have two 12 year old's and normally get charged for them at other events! Hope the link below helps.

Ashfields Polo & Carraige Park - Premier League Horse Driving Trials & Country Fair


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Just been informed there is going to be a Ferret Grand National


----------



## webley (Mar 11, 2011)

nearly time guys!!! is everyone all packed and ready for off! should be a fantastic fun filled family weekend xx


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Packed plenty of batteries for Ashfields! With so many new events going on that I haven't seen live before I intend to take plenty of photo's


----------



## Doohan (Apr 15, 2011)

Not long now I hope to see you all at the weekend :001_smile:


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you there Doohan 
Just putting last few things in caravan then got my ritual house cleaning to do as no one will do anything while I am away


----------



## scootertooter (Mar 30, 2011)

We have decided to set off early, don't know how good the signal is going to be when we get there so will say safe journey to any that are going to the show and hope you all have a great time xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope you have a fab time!


----------

